# NVidia or ATI. which graphic card do u own?



## jamyang312 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK now, 
lets get serious,Which graphic cards do u all own and which is the best graphic card out ther?Is NVidia better than ATI?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 16, 2005)

Should be in the hardware section. Anyway I have a XFX Geforce 5200 128MB DDR (standard 250/333Mhz, o/c to 275/380Mhz), very soon will have a 6600GT 128MB DDR3.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 16, 2005)

Gigabyte FX5900XT, default Clock speed = 390/700, overclocked to 440/760


----------



## venkat1605 (Nov 17, 2005)

I am using X1800XT in crossfire (512 MB x 2=1 GB).My Brother is workin in ATI so i got the cards real fast.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thats real coolll.I am already drooling over da crossfire mode u have.
What was the cost of the X1800Xt?


----------



## rollcage (Nov 17, 2005)

I have XFX Nvidia 5200 128MB DDR .. Its good for me .. I dont play much games... But It plays fine the NFS-U 2


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2005)

nvidia gforce4 ti4200 128 mb


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 18, 2005)

XFX 6600 GT 128 MB 8)


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 18, 2005)

nvidia - 6800 NU from BFG OCed .


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

how much did it cost?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2005)

venkat1605 said:
			
		

> I am using X1800XT in crossfire (512 MB x 2=1 GB).My Brother is workin in ATI so i got the cards real fast.



Ya, what's the cost buddy?Of the X1800 XT? And where do you live?


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

yo
I stay in da heart of india i mean the capital.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 18, 2005)

I got my card from the US, cost me 300$ .


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 18, 2005)

venkat1605 said:
			
		

> I am using X1800XT in crossfire (512 MB x 2=1 GB).My Brother is workin in ATI so i got the cards real fast.



Hmmm... so which brand of cards are these? I would want to presume BBA ones, considering that your brother works for Ati. Which motherboard are you using? How did you manage to get the X1800XT Crossfire Master Card where even big review sites have failed to get them? Also the X1800 series Master cards will only be available say in mid-end of December, how could it even be possible for you brother to get it?

In any case it would be lovely if you could post some pics of your crossfire set-up in action. Also please we would love the benchmark scores for both - games as well as synthetic benchmarks like 3DMark03 and 3DMark05. Also could you please post pics of the Ati control Panel showing the various new and extra AA modes available only for dual cards and while you are at it please take us through all the rendering modes available like AFR/Supertiling/Scissor with comparison screenshots with frame rates in the screenshots to help us get an idea about which is is the best as far as performance goes, could you do all that pretty please with sugar on top!

Oh.. sorry for taking the thread off-topic, I guess I just got super excited or something...silly me  

Coming back to what card/s I have. Well I have a BBA X800XT PE on my AMD system and an XFX6600GT on my PIV system.


----------



## aceman (Nov 18, 2005)

myself a 6800GT, manages quite well for any game.  8)  .Will use till  DirectX 10 cards are released.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 18, 2005)

hmmm,
in how much time do u think the directx10 will come???
guess?


----------



## satanlives (Nov 19, 2005)

Leadtek 6600gt


----------



## aceman (Nov 19, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> hmmm,
> in how much time do u think the directx10 will come???
> guess?


 
               Hopefully not before the end of 2006.I don't want to spend half a month salary every six months to get a better card and as far as I am concerned this card is enough to play at the native resolution of 1200 with AA disabled till at least the end of next year.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey,
I hav been wondering uptill now that we all talk about the cards.
But anyone out there who knows the fastest card on planet earth?
U hav to tell the company's name also.
Just to see who all know thae answer, 8) 
I know but i will tell u later.


----------



## satanlives (Nov 19, 2005)

the 7800gtx 512mb in sli mode has to be the fastest... i guess correct me if im wrng


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2005)

XFX ... MX ... 4000 ... 128 ... MB ... nVidia

Yes, i dare to write this here ... though i am a bit >


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

Did u read me carefully!
I meant the company!!
like Leadtek,XFX etc.
So please read carefully!


----------



## nix (Nov 19, 2005)

i have a nvidia FX 5500 [PCI] . i'am happy with it for now. though there is some to compromise, its okay...


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

Alright now time for the results!!
The fastest graphic card right now isssss
THE ASUS N7800GTX TOP!!!!!!!!
It's core is clocked at 486MHz and it's memory is clocked at 1.35GHz.
It scored 17500 in 3dmark2003 and in 2005 it scored 8852.These two are the highest scores posted from a single card!!.


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone out there to guess it's price?????
 8)


----------



## venkat1605 (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry,I have been asked some questions but i didn't reply.The ATI X1800XT cards i own r called as reference cards,thats what my brother told me,actually i to don't know what that means,if anybody knows it please tell me.My brother is a engineer in the core designing sector of ATI Technologies.These cards dont have any manufacturing name on it except ATI.Each card costed him 629$.I got those cards on the 17th of November.AND REALLY SORRY MY BRO INFORMED ME THEY R NOT CROSSFIRE ENABLED CARDS(thats really sucks as my hopes r dashed)BUT HE ASSURED ME AS SOON AS CROSSFIRE ENABLED CARDS R RELEASED HE WOULD GET ME THEM(he is taking back one of the X1800XT).Previously i used to own a X850XT PE.


----------



## hummer (Nov 20, 2005)

xfx nvidia 6600 nongt. pci e
 the cost of asus 7800gtx top is 41000.  + or - 1500


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 20, 2005)

@Venkat1605 - ...but, but you said you were running them in crossfire in your previous post? Well then atleast post pics of the cards and maybe the screenshot of the Ati Control Panel and benchmarks of the single card...which drivers are you using?


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

Congratulations Hummer!!!!!!!!
U hav guessed it right!!!


----------



## kasmasoft (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi, im irfan,  new member here, i own an NVIDIA GForce MX 4000 128 MB, works fine for me...


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

hi irfan
nice to meet u!
I think it's high time for u to upgrade!!


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 21, 2005)

XFX 7800GT Special edition.

Switching to ATI soon.


			
				jamyang312 said:
			
		

> Alright now time for the results!!
> The fastest graphic card right now isssss
> THE ASUS N7800GTX TOP!!!!!!!!
> It's core is clocked at 486MHz and it's memory is clocked at 1.35GHz.
> It scored 17500 in 3dmark2003 and in 2005 it scored 8852.These two are the highest scores posted from a single card!!.



Oh no, not even close buddy, X1800XT at stock speed will already score more. 7800GTX 512MB is faster.
The world record is much much higher for single card.


----------



## enoonmai (Nov 21, 2005)

Running a Built-By-ATi Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition @ stock 520/1120 Mhz.

@Venkat1605: I thought you said you were RUNNING them in Crossfire in your previous post.



> I am using X1800XT in crossfire (512 MB x 2=1 GB)



And reference cards, eh? Do you have an NQS sticker at the back then? I am a bit confused here. How come your brother sent you two cards and that too without one being a master card? Is he coming with a master card when he comes on the 24th? What motherboard are you running this Crossfire setup on, coz Major asked you which motherboard you have and you didn't answer that. An Xpress 200 mobo? Which model number? Are you planning to run Crossfire on it? Which driver version? Can you post a couple of screenshots of the ATi Control Panel (ACP)? Which are you using, ACP or the Catalyst Control Center (CCC)? Eagerly looking forward to your reply.


----------



## venkat1605 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Enoonmai,U to have put me in crossfire i am not as good as u with hardware or any other stuff.I dont understand what is this master card & NQS sticker.I have a crossfire enabled mobo , the model no is ASUS A8R-MVP,given to me by my brother.I used a X850XT PE  card on it,when the X1800XT's were delivered to me i plugged it into the two slots(PCI Express),i thought that would do it and i can play on it(dont know how crossfire is enabled thought it was a software & it was provided in the CD but the computer didnt even boot & it would combine the performance of both the cards).But they were non - crossfire cards(I didnt know it),i thougt there might be a problem with mobo(lots of havoc).On contact with my bro the truth surfaced out.I will test a single card at a time .I will soon post the screenshots of the catalyst control center here.My brother is not bringing any master card with him & he is taking one X1800XT back.I to dont know why he sent me two cards when they r not crossfire enabled.May be they r useless & bro is playin with me.I will install one card at a time with help of any proffesional and confirm it.This why i told u i am using in crossfire & not with any other intentions,sorry if u were confused & i am in a dilemma as i dont know a bit of what is going as i am not good with computers(only know how to play games).If anybody has complicated questions post them right away but i can answer them only on or after 24th as my bro will answer them(talk to the techie & confirm ur doubts).


----------



## venkat1605 (Nov 21, 2005)

Some might think i am bluffing but as long as they(X1800XT) r not workin or put to use it equal to bluffing.Hope my bro or some other techie will fix to for me.Now i  really have to work on my PC skills.My bro is also getting the top games & i now i am still stuck with X850XT PE(still using it if not for crossfire).I am in a position where i cant understand my problems or i would have posted them here.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 21, 2005)

easy Venkat. No one is doubting what your saying. Since you have access to the cards people are just enthusiastic and are just curious and want to see what it looks like. Soo take it easy man  Just post some screenies of your card and mobo that should be fine


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 21, 2005)

Man, is it so difficult to simply post a pic of the card/s or screenies of the control panel? You are probably the first person in India to get himself the X1800XT, obviously as icecoolz said we are curious about it man, did I say I doubted you anywhere? First you said you are running the cards in crossfire, now you say the cards are not being run in crossfire. Why did your brother who works at ATI send you two cards, one of which was not a master card, obviously he would know that the X1800 series can be run in crossfire only with the master card, which is not the case with the X1600 and X1300 series of cards. Also ask him not to take back the second card, he could sell it here for a small fortune, and I am sure you will find atleast a few people who might be ready to buy the second card.

Earlier you said you have an ATi Express 200G based  motherboard, which incidentally has only one PCie 16X slot, now suddenly you say you have the Asus A8R-MVP motherboard which supports crossfire. Now this is getting confusing, let me ask you some simple questions, please if you don't mind - 
a) Do you have the ATi Express 200G based motherboard OR the ASUS A8R-MVP OR both...infact has the ASUS Mobo even been released or did you brother send that too ?
b) Have you installed either one of the cards on either one of the motherboards?

Please clarify the above dude, seriously awaiting your reply or your brothers reply on the 24th.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 22, 2005)

Ive got an XFX 7800GT factory overclocked to 450MHz core and 1050MHz memory.


----------



## digitizen (Nov 22, 2005)

i have a nvidia riva tnt2 32 mb ggggggggraphic card . ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 22, 2005)

digitizen said:
			
		

> i have a nvidia riva tnt2 32 mb ggggggggraphic card . ha ha ha ha ha ha



Dude a TNT2 32MB alongside a 7800GT!!!  (referring to the previous post). I suppose it's time for you to upgrade...


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 24, 2005)

leadtek winfast PX 7800GTX 256MB PCIe.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 25, 2005)

Man, you must have loads of money!!!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 25, 2005)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> leadtek winfast PX 7800GTX 256MB PCIe.


How much did that cost you?


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 25, 2005)

woooah!! the GTX !!! man that sure must have cost u a bomb! Yea do let u knw how much it cost ya


----------



## doom_marine (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey using a 6800GT but planning to buy a Leadtek 7800GTX 512Mb dealer has said a rate of 42K


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 26, 2005)

Can't see the sense in doing that. I'm sure the 6800GT runs most games very smoothly at high resolutions. Why  spend 42k just to get more fps?


----------



## aceman (Nov 26, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Can't see the sense in doing that. I'm sure the 6800GT runs most games very smoothly at high resolutions. Why  spend 42k just to get more fps?



             Exactly , not even FEAR pushes things that much.I am able to play with almost everything at high at 1200 resolution with a 6800GT.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 27, 2005)

@icecoolz, hellsfury &digitized

it set me back by 32k. 8)


----------



## azhararmar (Nov 28, 2005)

I have my XFX GEFORCE FX 6200 256MB Graphics card and which i loves a lot...


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 28, 2005)

@venkat1605 - Err, I should have asked earlier, when you said your brother will be coming here on the 24th of November, did you mean 24th November, 2006, by any chance?

@Everyone - I apologise for going slightly off-topic.


----------



## boom (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a XFX 6600GT, runs all games smoothly


----------



## enoonmai (Nov 30, 2005)

@aceman and drvarunmehta: If you think a game cant thrash a 7800 GTX, then you haven't seen the Direct Download edition of King Kong at Direct2Drive. I am surprised Major didn't point this out already here, but that game thrashes a 7800 GTX so badly when maxed out that it averages about 1-2fps! Check out this thread at Rage3D.


----------



## nikdesign4u (Nov 30, 2005)

I am using Enyah GeForceFX 5200 128 MB and works fine for me.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 1, 2005)

me using a XFX 5600 Ultra 128 MB.. it is sucking in FEAR !!! So I am getting a 6600GT this weekend !!!!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 1, 2005)

hey everyone
anyone out there who knows the best card in the price range of rs10-15k? 8)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 2, 2005)

jamyang312 said:
			
		

> hey everyone
> anyone out there who knows the best card in the price range of rs10-15k? 8)



 Leadtek 6800GS @ 15k
 Powercolor X800GT @ 9.9k approx.
 Leadtek 6600GT 128MB extreme @ 10.5k approx.


----------



## Aniruddh (Dec 2, 2005)

even X800GTO will come inside 15k infact around 12k.X800GTO is better than X800GT & 6600GT.


----------



## jamyang312 (Dec 2, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> even X800GTO will come inside 15k infact around 12k.X800GTO is better than X800GT & 6600GT.



 but is it better than Leadtek 6800GS


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm using Leadtek 6800 GT256Mb got it for rs 21000


----------



## santoshgs (Dec 3, 2005)

My First Post  
I have a Palit Geforce FX 5500 256mb graphix card
bye


----------



## CyCo (Dec 4, 2005)

a note on the graphics card end ..

see *www.a1-electronics.net/Graphics_Cards/GeForce/2005/Nvidia_Guide_pg2.shtml

see the 6600gt its clock and memory speed is the highest compared to the x800 series BUT the memory bandwidth is half ...

i searched online and well well well ...
i came up with this page
*www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Articles/What_is/What_is_Graphics.shtml

it says that memory bandwidth is the most imp !!!
now compare the x800xl with 6600gt
(taken from the pages in my last post)

name pipelines coreclock memclock membus memband cost

x800xl 16 400 Mhz 500 Mhz 256bits 32 GB/s 16k

6600gt 8 500 Mhz 500 Mhz 128bits 16GB/s 26k

well we can see which one is better aint it ??

source : 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=287430#287430


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 4, 2005)

i own 256 mb 6600gt, till now i,ve been able to play all games with ease(i dont use resolution above 800x600)  

pls tell me , will 128 mb 6800 will perform better than my card?


----------



## supersaiyan (Dec 4, 2005)

gainward 5950 golden sample


----------



## tejesh (Dec 5, 2005)

XFX GeForce FX 5700LE 128MB. 
A quite good low-end card at least for me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2005)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> i own 256 mb 6600gt, till now i,ve been able to play all games with ease(i dont use resolution above 800x600)
> 
> pls tell me , will 128 mb 6800 will perform better than my card?



No, your card will be better at resolution upto 1024X768 without 4X AA, at 2X it's still good enough


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Dec 20, 2005)

i own BIG Ge-Force FX 6200 256MB RAM


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Dec 20, 2005)

hey i wanted to know if INTEL's extreme graphics card of 915G chipset is any good for the latest games coz my friend owns 1.....


----------



## harsh bajpai (Dec 23, 2005)

@neerajkumar_4

INTEL's extreme graphics of 915G sucks..i myself have the same board, couldn't play even NFSU2  at medium settings.


----------



## moshel (Dec 24, 2005)

i have FX5200 128 mb Geforce card
and i plan on buying
6200 256 mb card
what do ya guys say should i go for it?
digit has given a good review abt it.

and i am asking for the AGP version


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Dec 27, 2005)

ya its pretty kool i own it but i'll suggest u to go for 6600 GT is its in ur butget


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Dec 27, 2005)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> @neerajkumar_4
> 
> INTEL's extreme graphics of 915G sucks..i myself have the same board, couldn't play even NFSU2  at medium settings.



thanx dude


----------



## coolendra (Dec 27, 2005)

nvidia 6600 GT dude !!!!!!!!

awesome


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 2, 2006)

asus dual n7800 gt


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 2, 2006)

@jayang312
could you please post your 3dmark scores 
and also other system specs.


----------



## supersaiyan (Jan 2, 2006)

well  i want to buy a a bfx card which falls between the midrange and high end category. which one should i buy from the following-
gainward 6800gs
xfx 6800gs
powercolor x800xl
powercolor x800gto(16 pipelines enabled by default)
gainward 6600gt 256mb
xfx 6600gt 256mb.

the mobo is asus a8ne and i plan to play games at 1024*768 atleast 2x aa 2x af and high settings.
btw my monitor is 6 years old so it doesn't support beyond 1024*768.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 3, 2006)

6800gs


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Radeon 9200 SE...its decent wit price...comfortable with nfsmw in med settings
cheers


----------

